# Angle heads. What you use and why?



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey there people! Im looking into investing in a angle head. So many brands! Which do you use and what are your experiences? I was thinking columbia.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I use a Drywall Master Bone Head with wheels. I went with Drywall Master set and chose the Bone Head with wheels because, I worked for a guy that had one and it was the best angle head that he had.:yes: I believe that the D M heads have a one piece billet frame that makes them much more durable and will take more abuse such as dropping them etc.

The wheeled heads are a preference for you to decide. It seems to me that the only time that they do anything is when you have a tight inside corner. Instead of gouging the angle, they roll over the acute angle. If you do alot of remodels, where the framing may be a little off, the wheeled version may be the choice for you.

I use the 3" version of the angle head. I run the head twice so, sometimes I get a little ridge that has to be sanded or skimmed with the spotter. Wiping behind to pick this edge is what I also do sometimes.Running two different size heads will eliminate this.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I got the N Star, I would of stayed with Columbia but the town I was in at the time all the suppliers were flat out thieves, the one supplier a good guy carried N Star,


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Have a read, This will keep you busy.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/angle-heads-1139/


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have always used tape-tech. Skim with a 3'' while taping. run the 3'' again on the angle box after second coat and then ran a 2'' after all mudding was complete very nice corners this way.:thumbup:
However my wife bought me a 3 1/2 columbia head last week So I will run the same system just replace the 3'' with the 3 1/2 on second pass should be even better.:thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have always used tape-tech. Skim with a 3'' while taping. run the 3'' again on the angle box after second coat and then ran a 2'' after all mudding was complete very nice corners this way.:thumbup:
> However my wife bought me a 3 1/2 columbia head last week So I will run the same system just replace the 3'' with the 3 1/2 on second pass should be even better.:thumbsup:


Holy Cow! Your wife bought you some drywall tools? You obviously have a keeper of a wife:yes: Does she cook too? I envy you. 
But on a serious note, do you experience and slight edges or hard lines when running the same size head twice?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

when rollin and glazin we use TT 2.5 when boxin we use 3.5 TT with the wheels.. thats all


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Holy Cow! Your wife bought you some drywall tools? You obviously have a keeper of a wife:yes: Does she cook too? I envy you.
> But on a serious note, do you experience and slight edges or hard lines when running the same size head twice?


 She's a really good cook. Hard to keep in shape with food like that around.

I actually have two 3'' tape tech angle heads I had one set for taping and the other for mudding. Since I tape with all purpose and run plus 3 through the angle box it was important for the skimmer (all purpose) to not leave any ridges. The one I ran on the angle box (plus 3) was set to leave enough mud to cover tape so there was an occasional slight ridge but since it was plus 3 one swipe with the sanding pole and it was gone.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have always used tape-tech. Skim with a 3'' while taping. run the 3'' again on the angle box after second coat and then ran a 2'' after all mudding was complete very nice corners this way.:thumbup:
> However my wife bought me a 3 1/2 columbia head last week So I will run the same system just replace the 3'' with the 3 1/2 on second pass should be even better.:thumbsup:


 Got a couple of 3.5 colmbia heads(1 DEAD) Leave a nice corner:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Holy Cow! Your wife bought you some drywall tools? You obviously have a keeper of a wife:yes: Does she cook too? I envy you.
> But on a serious note, do you experience and slight edges or hard lines when running the same size head twice?


Holy cow I agree with MT buckets, Your wife bought you tools , this thread could go way off track.

I guess I'm like bazooka joe, depends on what the supply house is supplying . I have had , col, TT, and right now DM. And to be honest, I thought my DM was a TT till I checked what brand I had a few months ago:whistling2:

the wheels are ok, but they only kick in when the angle is acute .

North star did have a nice locking system to hold the head in place, which is a good thing when working over concrete floors. Thats a good feature to look for.

Another gimmick I seen was where you could lift the springs on the wings so it would fill more or apply less pressure, forget who came out with that feature. But it was sorta use less, to me at least, maybe others found it useful .

as long as it's a recent head, their all good nowadays , go for the one that's the least money. Your going to buy more than one in your life time,,,,,,, trust me:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've only ever used my Northstars and they've been great since I adjusted them thanks to the Columbia vid, the 3.5" has the double spring where you can halve the tension but it seems to be a waste of time IMO.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

the TapeTech angle heads that I've seen had that spring tensioner thing on it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> as long as it's a recent head, their all good nowadays , go for the one that's the least money.


Except maybe low priced Goldblatt. In general, reviews from users of them don't sound overly happy: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/Goldblatt-G2-Angle-Head.html

Although cazna might disagree some.


----------

